

Speaking Of Dropbox, Here’s My No. 1 Phone Prank - streeter
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/30/speaking-of-dropbox-heres-my-no-1-phone-prank/

======
davidw
That wasn't a very funny prank. I felt compelled to write up one that was a
bit better:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2944687>

